# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  AWARE, hearable with activity/fitness tracking, United Sciences, LLC, Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - United Sciences, LLC

"The Aware - Kickstart the hearable revolution" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

eFit AWARE hearable with activity/fitness tracking

Published on Apr 25, 2016




> Use brainwave monitoring to track focus levels while running or working out. Also track the usual with high reliability, including hear rate, pulseOx, steps, calories burned, GPS, speed.

----------


## Airicist

eFit AWARE, Sleep Tracker App

Published on Apr 25, 2016




> Sleep tracker monitoring of REM patterns, teeth grinding, and restless sleep with the AWARE hearable

----------

